# "The In-Laws" Remake...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It looks like Albert Brooks and Michael Douglas are staring in a remake of "The In-Laws" which originally stared Alan Arkin and Peter Falk. The original is not that old, and was really funny, why are they bothering to remake this movie???


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree completely about the original, and normally I'd be asking the same question as you... But damn, I love Albert Brooks, and Michael Douglas can be quite good in a comedy/action role (think _Romancing the Stone_). 'Course he's an old man now. 

So I hope they completely re-write it, just keeping the shell of the plot, and I don't have to hear anybody else but Peter Falk yelling, "Serpentine! Serpentine!".


----------

